
A Trail of FBI Abuse - chatmasta
https://www.wsj.com/articles/a-trail-of-fbi-abuse-11575938300
======
benmmurphy
All the ex-employees of three letter agencies who now have nice jobs in the
news media are downplaying this because it is probably standard procedure to
lie to the FISA court. We get to find out because they went after the
President instead of Joe Bloggs.

------
sehugg
Paywalled ... and also this is an op-ed by the WSJ Editorial Board
([https://twitter.com/BGrueskin/status/924810328747204608](https://twitter.com/BGrueskin/status/924810328747204608))

------
kerkeslager
Could we link a non-paywalled article on this topic instead?

~~~
rwbhn
Here's the actual report
[https://oig.justice.gov/press/2019/2019-12-09.pdf](https://oig.justice.gov/press/2019/2019-12-09.pdf)

